# Jessica Simpson zum zweiten Mal schwanger



## Sachse (26 Dez. 2012)

Zur Weihnachtszeit bestätigt Sängerin Jessica Simpson nun, dass das nächste Weihnachten im Hause Simpson/Johnson zu viert unterm Tannenbaum gefeiert wird. Denn die Sängerin erklärte auf ihrer Twitter-Seite, dass sie, wie bereits vermutet erneut schwanger ist.

Töchterchen Maxwell wird also bald eine „große Schwester“ sein. Ihre Geburt ist gerade einmal sieben Monate her. Da wird es bald Zeit für eine größere Bleibe

Während die Firma „Weight Watchers“ in Werbespots gerade noch fleißig mit den Abnehm-Erfolgen (angeblich 25 Kilogramm) der 32-Jährigen wirbt, geht Jessicas Körpermitte genüsslich wieder auseinander.

Bereits während ihrer ersten Schwangerschaft hatte Jessica nahezu allen Schlemmer-Gelüsten nachgegeben. Es ist also bestimmt nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die Simpson-Waage wieder ein paar Pfunde mehr anzeigen dürfte.

Nachdem das Schwangerschafts-Gerücht nun ein für alle Mal bestätigt ist, bleibt dennoch eine Frage: Wann werden sie und ihr Verlobter Eric Johnson sich wohl das Ja-Wort geben?

Mit „dickem Kugelbauch“ wollte die Sängerin nie vor den Altar treten. Gerüchten zufolge soll es noch in diesem Jahr soweit sein. Eine eventuelle Hochzeit wird Jessica ganz sicher mit der Öffentlichkeit und ihren Fans teilen wollen. Wir dürfen solange gespannt bleiben, wie sie uns die Hochzeits-News auf Twitter chiffrieren wird.

Quelle: viply.de


----------

